# New mp3 Player



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't sure exactly where to put this... so move it if it must be moved

Ok so my Cowon D2 has been in bad shape for a while (big crack in the screen, and it's a _touchscreen :V_) so I'm currently looking for a new player to suit me through college. I mostly use my mp3 player for music (dur) and my biggest concerns are battery life, good sound quality, and Windows Media Player compatability. I probably will get a 16gb player, or one that supports the 16gb sdhc card I already have for my D2.

I think I've narrowed it down, through some research, to three different possibilites:

Sony Walkman S series 

Samsung P3

Zune HD


(I wouldn't neccessarily get the player from amazon, those links are just for examples)

If anyone has any experience with any of these music players or any other recomendations, it would be greatly appreciated 

P.S. Not interested in iPod, sorry :\


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have a Zune and it was pretty good, though an iPod touch is pretty good if you're also considering Apple stuff.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I used to have a Zune and it was pretty good, though an iPod touch is pretty good if you're also considering Apple stuff.


 
Oh not really, I guess I should have said that.  I don't use itunes and don't really care to either..

which zune did you have?


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it was one of the older Zunes. I personally use my iPhone as an mp3 player but iTunes is just a big pile bother.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

shamelessly bumping this..
I mean does anyone else know anything about any of these 3 mp3 players?


----------



## Rai Toku (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't say I do. My MP3 player's the 2-gig Zen Stone by Creative. It does its job, so I don't worry about other MP3 players.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Rai Toku said:


> Can't say I do. My MP3 player's the 2-gig Zen Stone by Creative. It does its job, so I don't worry about other MP3 players.


 
oh ok, thanks for posting anyway

2 gigs isn't enough for me, I already habe a 6 gig music library I think, and I need room to grow


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I've only had my classic 30 gig ipod for 4 years.  :S

Yeah it's lasted that long |3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Click the link in my sig. that says: do you hate your iPod? Well here's the new iPod human! It's funny.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Click the link in my sig. that says: do you hate your iPod? Well here's the new iPod human! It's funny.


 
Heh, 799.99 is too much for me lol

We're you in that video?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Heh, 799.99 is too much for me lol
> 
> We're you in that video?



I wish....I've to the guys in it on myspace though.


----------



## Hir (Apr 21, 2010)

First of all: DO NOT GET AN IPOD.

Secondly: TheItalianStallion, fuck off please. You're not funny.

I have a Samsung P3 and I fucking love it. I definitely recommend it. I have the 32GB version and it's never disappointed me. I've had iPods, Sony's, Creative's and many many more. My Samsung topped all of them.

The Zune is good but it's restricting, like the iPod. It doesn't support a lot of audio codecs either, like the iPod. It's basically Windows' answer to the iPod and has pretty much exactly the same problems.

The Sony is close to the Samsung, but the interface on the Sony is disappointing and the sound quality isn't as customizable as the Samsung - they both deliver the same great quality though.

However, the new Cowon J3 is coming out soon and it looks to be fucking awesome. I say you wait and get that MP3 player. SD slot, superior sound quality, looks beautifully built etc. I'd consider that before buying a new one. But since the P3 will be cheaper, perhaps you should go with that.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> First of all: DO NOT GET AN IPOD.
> 
> Secondly: TheItalianStallion, fuck off please. You're not funny.
> 
> ...


 
Dude I was starting to doubt anyone would actually know shit about any of this xD

Yeah I already don't like iPods so were good there..

The only thing is that my dad said he could get me 100 dollars off an mp3 player on Amazon, but the samsung isn't on the list >:[. Actually the only reason I was considering Zune is because it's on that list

DAMN the J3 is hott  holy shit 64 hours of music time, and I thought 55 was impressive...

I don't wanna waste money, I'm gonna keep looking for now... I spent weeks deciding on my last two purchases (Zen Vision m, which was stolen, and then the Cowon D2 which broke) and I'm not gonna skimp this time around

Thanks for the help


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 21, 2010)

My sister had the Sony and loved it until she lost it.

Companies need to start making higher capacity MP3 players. I don't want to get an iPod, but it looks like they are the only company that makes MP3 players over 32GB.


----------



## garoose (Apr 21, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> My sister had the Sony and loved it until she lost it.
> 
> Companies need to start making higher capacity MP3 players. I don't want to get an iPod, but it looks like they are the only company that makes MP3 players over 32GB.


 
Yeah most of the ones on ebay are like 8gb... wtf am I gonna do with 8gb these days?! lol


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> My sister had the Sony and loved it until she lost it.
> 
> Companies need to start making higher capacity MP3 players. I don't want to get an iPod, but it looks like they are the only company that makes MP3 players over 32GB.


Exactly.

The J3 at least has a slot, which makes for 64GB capacity. A company really needs to make an equivalent to the iPod Classic without shitty sound quality and file format support.


----------

